# Smell at Sebastian Inlet



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Got a goofy question for you guys....does it always smell really funky at the inlet or was it some strange phenomenon last week. I took my boat down on Thursday and it was a very low tide and the place had a nasty, funky smell that I thought I would get used to after some time, but never did. Is it always like that? Just asking.


----------



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

I read that there was a fish kill the week before last I believe, there are probably a lot of rotting fish on the bottom.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

There were a couple million dead pogies just inside the inlet during the last freeze a week or so ago.:--|


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank goodness! I was thinking it would be rough to smell that each time I went down there to fish. I bought the yearly pass for $128 (couldn't smell it at the guard shack). We went down to the boat ramp and BAM....stinky stuff. Oh well, thanks for the info guys. I figured if it was normal I would have heard other folks mention it before.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BentHook said:


> There were a couple million dead pogies just inside the inlet during the last freeze a week or so ago.:--|


I don't believe it was freeze related. If memory serves, we didn't have a freeze at that time.

It was believed to have been caused by massive schools in the intracoastal depleting oxygen levels when the tide when out. They were seen gasping as they were being swept out of the inlet.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

solid7, your right I must have had a brain fart.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BentHook said:


> solid7, your right I must have had a brain fart.


Quie alright. No harm done.


----------

